# Have i typed my self correctly?



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hisham90 said:


> - I’m a 23 year old male. Current state of mind is, perhaps for the first time in my life,
> stable. My answers will most likely be as honest as possible, but I doubt I can answer them all fully, because I answer questions by reminiscing similar experiences/thoughts etc in my life. I’ve lived alone since I was 19, studying at several Universities. Different subjects each semester and dropped out several times. Lost friends and had a time where I almost lost contact with my family. I almost became a drug addict. Since last year both me and my family have gone through a lot of changes, for the better. I’ve been living home since then, started studying pedagogy. All this meaning, I’m not sure if I will be able to answer the questions as “fully” as someone whom might not have the “negative” background I have.


Information dump. Te?



> First of all, I would never do this. I don’t have a favorite band/artist/musician, but I have special genres I listen too. I think I’ve been to 1 concert in my life and that was a pass by by a mistake, to make fun of the people listening to such bad (imo) music. It was Xzibit I think. My first thought would be that we’re about to be murdered by someone. I would definitely start to think "imaginative" scenarios on what could happen next. Then I’d probably calm myself down, and think that it’s a flat tire, engine stop or we hit a wild animal. Outward reactions would be looking around, but staying calm physically. Looking at the others, trying not to panic for the others sake.


Fi/Te. Assertive knowledge of self. 



> Again, I would never go to a concert for a band/artist/musician willingly or planned. And I find it kind of, just kind of, hard to answer these two questions as I can’t imagine myself doing it or having done it before. I would NOT go to the party. If there was weed involved, I would. Only If I were to smoke and driver would not drink. I probably would give in anyway, because I could imagine myself being weak like that. But, as worried as I would be for the driver and as hard as I would try to stop him/her , if he/she did go to the party, I can imagine myself leaving and finding another ride home. He/She would have to go to the party alone and drive home alone. I would only do this to teach the driver a lesson on how much I disapprove them going to that after-party and that I know they would drink, or that I did not trust that they would not drink, and only if my attempt at giving them a bad conscience did not work.


Fi/Te, then comes the shitload of Ne to derail and explain.



> Years ago I would probably swallow my pride and say nothing. Now if a friend did say something that clashes with my current beliefs I would let them know. First I would think that what they say is not correct(for me) and that not everyone sees life as they do, I would also find it strange how some can’t understand that not everyone sees eye to eye. Outwardly, I can imagine myself saying it calmly, punctually and straight to the point. I would not make a big hassle, as I don’t like quarrels.


Fi. Everyone has their own life, and what is right for you might not be right for me. Baffled that other people can't imagine that not everyone sees eye to eye. Fi...



> My beliefs would probably get tested, but I don’t mind that as I'm constantly changing. I have hard opinions, but I rather welcome change than to be stubborn, and stay on an opinion even though I know it could be wrong. Something I believe many people are. I would welcome it if I were to agree with it after thinking it over. I've already experienced a lot, meaning I often get deja vu's from new experiences as I always see some similarities to older experiences. I have quite specific habits, experiencing something clashing with them or to the point were they might change would mean it would have to be some experience. Something I doubt.
> 
> There and then, I probably would not have “cared” as much. The shock, if it were a shock, would not have hit me there and then. I take things very slowly. But I can imagine myself afterwards thinking it over, to the point where I would be over-thinking it. Discussing it with myself. Clearing it up what it was I saw, how I feel about it and how it will affect me. There and then I think I would most likely keep a calm face and have my strong man mask on.


Fi/Te and Ne/Si.



> *I see myself as a very tolerant, compassionate, understanding and respectful individual. And I’d like the same from others. I was not always like this. It took me a good while into adulthood before I started to understand, accept and see my own strengths and faults. In the time of 15 years I lived at 8 different places with my family, and 4 alone. 12 different places. Meaning I’ve had the opportunity to meet a lot of different people with different personalities and different views on the world. This has given me the opportunity to figure out many sides of myself. I don’t know if what I’ve experience can change, because I’ve already lived it and it’s something that will be with me forever. If I were to move out again, live away from my family those values might “disappear” and I might go back to the old me.*


*

Short. To the point. Then derails to dump more information -- Ne/Te. 




I’m very versatile. Let me explain. I’ve experienced many different individuals, and each time I encounter a new person or a person I let in my life, I can “understand” how they are and I adapt very easily. Maybe this goes for everyone else as well, but I truly believe I get an understanding on how a person is just from a small encounter. Not sure if that is a distinguished though.

Click to expand...

Ne.




I’d like to be more honest and not care as much about what others say. I don’t live in my home country and am considered a minority. Therefore I emphasize school performance and articulate language highly, and always try to be the best I can be to give the best image of my people to the native people. I wish I didn’t care as much about that as I do, because it’s very exhausting and it’s even made me more paranoid than I’d like to be.

Click to expand...

Interesting. The only Fe thing I've seen so far. But it's still an emphasis on BEING THE BEST I CAN BE -- not LIVING UP TO THEIR EXPECTATIONS -- which is Fi. 




I follow them, often almost blindly. They take over my train of thought more than I like them to do. I feel they come at a moment where I try to think logical or in facts, and when they come my train of thoughts become more subjective (not sure if that is the correct word) .I usually get hunches/gut feelings when I believe someone to be lying to me, or not telling the truth about something. It depends on whom I’m speaking with, but if it’s someone close to me or someone I'm on a personal level with I usually tell them straightly. If it’s just an acquaintance or someone not close to me I don’t tell them, but I keep it at mind for later and judge them on that gut feeling if I were to meet them again.

Click to expand...

This seems more like tert Ni, to be honest. ISFP trait. Though it could also be Ne, reading people.




Activities where I don’t need much physical movement. Although I’m a [average] fit person and work out, I don’t like activities where I need to use more physical than mental activity. I think I rather prefer activities in solitude more than activities in groups. Group activities drain me quite easily, as there is just too much going on.

Click to expand...

Not Si/Se referencing, then. Ne/Si is still more likely.




Around non-friends i repress very much of myself and how I am and feel internally. To the point where they might think that I am simply cold, or even socially inept. I even repress sudden movement and think a lot about what to say or do physically. I was like this much more before than I am now, as I’m much more confident in who I am now. Even around friends I sometimes repress my internal though process.

Click to expand...

Cold? Socially inept? Withholding of self? Still looks like Fi. 

My guess? INFP.*


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I only know you use Si and Ne and not Ni and Se and you sound Ti-ish somehow,I'm not sure how to tell Fi and Fe apart though


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Just remember that descriptions of various types on personality tests are just caricatures of these types. Every person is a bit different.

I recommend you read up on cognitive functions instead, and then figure out which ones you dominate with.


----------



## Hisham90 (Aug 4, 2014)

@Kaizuka I think I'll have to take your advice as the more I'm reading about this and that the more confused I get. I'll try to just stick to the cognitive functions, and figure out mine.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

2. Ne inferior, perhaps Fe.
3. this and #2 are hardcore Sx preference. In this case Si. Hardcore Fe batshit crazy?
4. Fe.
5. SO so so Si/Fe
6. Fe
7. Fe.
8. N inferior
9. not sure.
10. ISFJ rather than ESFJ.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

The opinion on this one is hilariously mismatched. :laughing: Alright, lets see.

Photo - can't see link because of post count? IDK. Go google _flickr_ go to there, after _.com_ writer _/explore_, pick some photo.

For starters I see zero Ni. Not any Ni dom.

Si.

Ne overall.

... Uhhh, I see Fe?.. _Or_ you are overestimating bend-ability of your Fi... Hm, but then some answers go other way and look Fi, hm.

I guess the easy way would be your perfect group is this or this.


----------



## Hisham90 (Aug 4, 2014)

@Greyhart Did you want me to pick one of the groups? I couldn't pick one with ease. First one sounds Fe, and second one Fi. If I had to pick one I'd say the first, but mostly because I understood that one better. As English is my third language, it was kind of a boring read, and maybe a bit hard to read.


----------



## Hisham90 (Aug 4, 2014)

From the moment I saw your post I meant to compliment your profile picture, but never really bothered for some reason. Fe, no? Perhaps it was a want of wanting to connect, which seems like Fe. I don't know. It was just a thought. But maybe it's too simple categorizing every little thing with this and that function.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Hisham90 said:


> @Greyhart Did you want me to pick one of the groups? I couldn't pick one with ease. First one sounds Fe, and second one Fi. If I had to pick one I'd say the first, but mostly because I understood that one better. *As English is my third language, it was kind of a boring read, and maybe a bit hard to read.*


That complicates it yeah 

Alpha and Gamma both use Ne and Si but the difference is in Fe or Fi, yes. 


I am leaning towards Fe for you. :S


----------

